# NAGIA 2007 World Gang Control Strategy Summit



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A Gang Control Strategy Summit for the Chief Executive
*The Premier Strategic Planning Forum for Criminal Justice Executives, Command Staff, Prevention Professionals, and Political Leadership

*Orlando, Florida, USA*
*December 3-5, 2007*

The scourge of gangs is a clear and present danger to our internal national security. These gangs adversely impact the quality of life within our communities with violence, drugs, and associated criminal activities. 
To ensure and enhance public safety, the need exists on a national level for a coordinated response to a threat of this magnitude. The consolidation and distribution of information, the standardization of training, and the creation of a close partnership among federal, state, and local law enforcement are among the elements critical to the accomplishment of this objective. The National Alliance of Gang Investigators Associations was created to assist agencies with successfully combining these elements at all levels.

*What is NAGIA?* 
The National Alliance of Gang Investigators Associations (NAGIA) was formed in 1998. It is a cooperative organization currently composed of representatives from 16 regional gang investigators associations representing over 15,000 gang investigators across the country, as well as federal agencies and other organizations involved in gang-related matters.

The NAGIA is a unique alliance of criminal justice professionals dedicated to the promotion and coordination of national anti-gang strategies. The NAGIA also advocates the standardization of anti-gang training, establishment of uniform gang definitions, assistance for communities with emerging gang problems, and input to policymakers and program administrators. The NAGIA is not meant to replace or duplicate the services provided by any other entity. Rather, it facilitates and supports regional gang investigators associations; the Regional Information Sharing Systems (RISS); as well as federal, state, and local anti-gang initiatives.

*What can you find at NAGIA online?* 
NAGIA participated in a National Gang Threat Assessment (April 2005), which is posted on this site.
NAGIA also maintains an online library of articles written by gang specialists from around the U.S. on a variety of gang-related topics. This selection of articles is one of the most comprehensive libraries on the Internet with information applicable to different regions of the U.S., and can be accessed here. Most of the articles included in this section cannot be accessed at any other site online.
NAGIA has a complete listing of links to all the regional Gang Investigators Associations and included Internet links to sites featuring regional gang-specific information, as well as gang prevention and intervention strategies.
NAGIA.org also maintains links to gang conferences hosted by regional and national criminal justice agencies. A current list of conferences held around the U.S. can be found here.

*For more information, please contact NAGIA President Rusty Keeble at **[email protected]**.*


----------

